# LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK (STOCKTON CA) SUNDAY JANUARY 29TH 2012



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LOWRIDER Q IN THE PARK STOCKTON CALIF. (BRING UR OWN PIT)
JANUARY 29TH 2012 @ STRIBLEY PARK, STOCKTON CA.
AFTER JAN. 29TH IT WILL BE EVERY OTHER SUNDAY AFTER THAT UNTIL THE END OF THE YEAR.
SO EVERYONE GET IN THERE RIDERS AND JOIN US HERE IN STOCKTON AT STRIBLEY PARK AND BRING THE KIDS OUT 
TO ENJOY THE DAY AND HAVE FUN.
OH! AND I FORGOT AND LET'S PLAY BONES AKA (DOMINOES)

STRIBLEY PARK WILL BE THE PARK EVERY OTHER SUNDAY.

DIRECTIONS FROM SACRAMENTO CA
TAKE 99 SOUTH TO STOCKTON EXIT HWY 4
TOWARD SAN FRANCISCO/DOWNTOWN STOCKTON EXIT WILSON WAY
TURN LEFT GO TO HAZELTON AND TURN LEFT YOU WILL RUN INTO STRIBLEY PARK


DIRECTIONS FROM TURLOCK CA
TAKE 99 NORTH TO STOCKTON EXIT HWY 4 TOWARD DOWNTOWN STOCKTON
EXIT WILSON WAY TURN LEFT ONTO WILSON WAY
GO TO HAZELTON AND TURN LEFT YOU WILL RUN INTO STRIBLEY PARK

DIRECTIONS FROM TRACY CA
TAKE 1-5 NORTH TO STOCKTON EXIT HWY 4 TOWARD DOWNTOWN STOCKTON
EXIT WILSON WAY TURN RIGHT ONTO WILSON WAY
GO TO HAZELTON AND TURN LEFT YOU WILL RUN INTO STRIBLEY PARK.

DIRECTIONS FROM VALLEJO
TAKE 1-80 NORTH EXIT HWY 12 RIO VISTA/LODI
THEN TAKE 1-5 SOUTH TOWARD STOCKTON EXIT HWY 4 DOWNTOWN STOCKTON
EXIT WILSON WAY TURN RIGHT ONTO WILSON WAY
GO TO HAZELTON TURN LEFT YOU WILL RUN INTO STRIBLEY PARK


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

ttt:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> ttt:thumbsup:


 ITS TIME TO MAKE IT HAPPEN NOW TRAG THIS THREAD TO DIFFERNT CAR CLUB SITES SINFUL PLEASURESuffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

AND IF ANY ONE WANTS TO HAVE A HOP AGAINST ANY ONE JUST HAVE THEM MEET YOU AT THE B B Q CUZ THERE IS A PARKING LOT WHERE YOU CAN GET DOWN AND CALL OUT ANY ONE YOU TO SERVE OR GET SERVED :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LETS GET IT STARTED uffin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
T
T
Road


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> T
> T
> T
> Road


 RAGZ MUST GO BE IN THE HOUSE IM JUST TRYING TO GET A JUMP START ON 2012 ROUGE uffin:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

i call you out smily your double vs my single


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

ill be waiting for you. smile now cry later :biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ncridahz said:


> i call you out smily your double vs my single


 LELAND YOU NO MY CELL NUMBER YOU CAN CALL ME ANYTIME LOL uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN WILL B THERE 7 DEEP :nicoderm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JUSTROLLIN916 said:


> JUST ROLLIN WILL B THERE 7 DEEP :nicoderm:


 THEN LET THAT BE THE REASON HOW MANY MORE RIDERS ROLLING OUT OF SAC uffin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

The Stylistics will try to make it


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

The_Golden_One said:


> The Stylistics will try to make it


 START THOSE TOWN CARS UP AND HIT THE FREEWAY ROUGE uffin:


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)

PRODIGAL SON'S WILL TRY TO MAKE THESE EVENTS !!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## stocktone1968 (Nov 9, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Kingfish built single don't be scared lol little bird told me Fred single almost done this should be good


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Kingfish built single don't be scared lol little bird told me Fred single almost done this should be good


 COME DO WHAT YOU DO KINGFISH THE HOP WILL TAKE OFF AT 3PM AND THOSE WHO WANT TO HOP CAN PAY EITHER 20 OR 40 A CAR AND WINNER TAKE THE POT IM GO LET THE HOPPERS PICK THE ENTREY FEE THIS TIME EVERYBODY NOSE THE LOCK UP FOR STREET ITS 28INCHS SINGLE OR HOP WHAT YOU BRING uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THATS RITE BRING THAT CLEAN AS 67 CADI DROP OUT G-MAN uffin:


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

USO cc will make this event through out the year.


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ncridahz said:


> Nor Cal Ridahz will be there


 THATS RITE COME DO WHAT YOU DO NORCAL uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Car gettin sold dont think the new car be done yet I'm down right now so that means the crown up for grabs


----------



## 101 Riders EPA (Jan 20, 2011)

Ok, Hope to see you there!!! 101 Riders 1 luv


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

shops laggard said:


> USO cc will make this event through out the year.


:thumbsup: GONNA TRY'N GET SAC THERE ALSO,MOST OF ARE CARS ARE DOWN RITENOW SO IDK YET!


----------



## shops laggard (Oct 16, 2007)

bub916 said:


> :thumbsup: GONNA TRY'N GET SAC THERE ALSO,MOST OF ARE CARS ARE DOWN RITENOW SO IDK YET!


:thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

MR LETHAL WILL BE THERE AND MAYBE ILL BRING THE QUEEN OF THE STREETS MZ LETHAL


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

lethalsdaname said:


> MR LETHAL WILL BE THERE AND MAYBE ILL BRING THE QUEEN OF THE STREETS MZ LETHAL


 THAT IS HER TITLE HAVE,NT SEEN A FEMALE ON SWITCHS HAVE THE HART TO NOSE UP ON HER CUZ SHE ANT NOTHING NICE WHEN COMES TO SERVEING A FOOL THEN GET OUT THE CAR AND JUST WALK AWAY AND DONT SAY A WORD SERVE YOU AND WALK AWAY AND DONT LOOK BACK GET THAT ASS IN SILENCE NOW THATS A RIDER uffin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

RIDING IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT THEN WE GET FOOLS COMING UP IN WEIGHTED SHOP BUILT CARS ON TRAILORS TRYIN TO COME UP TALKIN SHIT MAN MISS ME WITH THAT TAKE THAT 2 L.A. CUS WE HITTING FREEWAYS AND BY PASSES IN OUR RIDES WE AINT IN CARS THAT SO WEIGHTED IT AINT MAKEING IT OVER THE ALTAMONT PASS WITH OUT HITTING A WILLY LMAO


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

T
T
T
For lowrider Q in the park


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> T
> T
> T
> For lowrider Q in the park


 BOY IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THAT 65 OUT THERE BUT HELL IT IS WHAT IT IS O AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT NO ITS A CADI IM TALKING ABOUT DO WHAT YOU DO BIG BILL IT IS THE WINTER uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN WILL BE COMING DEEP:bowrofl: SMILE WHEN YOU SEE ME FOOLS:nicoderm:LOL


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> BOY IT WOULD BE NICE TO SEE THAT 65 OUT THERE BUT HELL IT IS WHAT IT IS O AND FOR THOSE WHO DONT NO ITS A CADI IM TALKING ABOUT DO WHAT YOU DO BIG BILL IT IS THE WINTER uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

T t t for Stockton Lowriders


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

GROUNDSHAKER said:


> T t t for Stockton Lowriders


 GROUNG SHAKER ARE YOU COMING TO SHAKE THE GROUND OR WHAT JUST ASKING uffin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> START THOSE TOWN CARS UP AND HIT THE FREEWAY ROUGE uffin:


We gonna try :biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

lethalsdaname said:


> RIDING IS WHAT ITS ALL ABOUT THEN WE GET FOOLS COMING UP IN WEIGHTED SHOP BUILT CARS ON TRAILORS TRYIN TO COME UP TALKIN SHIT MAN MISS ME WITH THAT TAKE THAT 2 L.A. CUS WE HITTING FREEWAYS AND BY PASSES IN OUR RIDES WE AINT IN CARS THAT SO WEIGHTED IT AINT MAKEING IT OVER THE ALTAMONT PASS WITH OUT HITTING A WILLY LMAO


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> GROUNG SHAKER ARE YOU COMING TO SHAKE THE GROUND OR WHAT JUST ASKING uffin:


I'll back soon almost done with motor


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

GROUNDSHAKER said:


> I'll back soon almost done with motor


 WELL THAT A WORK HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF YOUR CLUB OUT THERE CUZ IF IM NOT MISTAKE ARNT YOU GUYS THE DEEPEST CLUB IN STOCKTON uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> WELL THAT A WORK HOPE TO SEE THE REST OF YOUR CLUB OUT THERE CUZ IF IM NOT MISTAKE ARNT YOU GUYS THE DEEPEST CLUB IN STOCKTON uffin:



THEY ARENT THE DEEPEST BUT THEY ARE THE OLDEST CLUB IN TOWN :thumbsup: AND WITH THAT THEY GET THAT RESPECT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

101 Riders EPA said:


> Ok, Hope to see you there!!! 101 Riders 1 luv


 ITS GO BE GOOD TO SEE MY HOMIES COME DOWN THE HIGH WAY AND KICK IT WITH A BROTHER HIT THAT HIGH WAY ROUGES uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

209impala said:


> THEY ARENT THE DEEPEST BUT THEY ARE THE OLDEST CLUB IN TOWN :thumbsup: AND WITH THAT THEY GET THAT RESPECT


 OK THEY ARE NOT SO CAN WE SEE THE DEEPEST CLUB IN STOCKTON JAN 29TH THEN I WILL KNOW ROUGE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

10 DAYS UNTILL THE BIG DAY TO KICK IT AT THE O.G PARK OF STOCKTON RIDERS SUIT UP AND SHOW UP IF DONT ALREADY HAVE PLANS LET JAN 29TH BE YOUR PLANS TO BE KICKING IT IN STOCKTON AT STRIBLEY PARK FOR THE L.R Q IN THE PARK uffin:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> OK THEY ARE NOT SO CAN WE SEE THE DEEPEST CLUB IN STOCKTON JAN 29TH THEN I WILL KNOW ROUGE uffin:


Dont know who that is brah. I guess you'll find out the day of the picnic .


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

DESTINATOIN HITTN THE FREEWAY , GET THEM BONES READY HOMIE.....


----------



## LURCH63 (Feb 15, 2011)

TTT I'm hoping to be out there.


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ICEE*63 said:


> FAMILY FIRST WILL BE IN THE HOUSE...


 good looking familey first uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

VALLES 65 DROP said:


> DESTINATOIN HITTN THE FREEWAY , GET THEM BONES READY HOMIE.....


 you no they will be on the table bring your best bone member with you cuz i will have mines you heard me


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

*FRANCISCO* said:


> TTT I'm hoping to be out there.


 HOPE YOU CAN MAKE IT OUT HERE ROUGE uffin:


----------



## GROUNDSHAKER (Dec 8, 2006)

209impala said:


> THEY ARENT THE DEEPEST BUT THEY ARE THE OLDEST CLUB IN TOWN :thumbsup: AND WITH THAT THEY GET THAT RESPECT


Well said frank THANKS for all da respect
It don't matter who's the deepest as long as your riding n representing that's what matters n if u ain't got a plaque in your back window just be proud your keeping up a tradition of LOWRIDING !!!!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

I THINK ITS GO BE A GOOD TURN OUT TO GET US STOCKTON RIDERS AND THE REST READY TO RIDE THIS YEAR AND REPRESENTING YOUR CLUB AND YOUR CITIY AND GO FROM TOWN TO TOWN AND HAVE FUN AND ENJOY THE NICE SUNNY DAYS AND NITES OF CRUISING uffin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

a week away:h5:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Wow lee u cry to much about weighted cars if you can't AFFORD it don't cry we worked on YOUR car and still u have no respect you know the Real hopping Queens are from our spot your lady wouldn't try to nose up to Rachel(pink stacklife cutty) and no one steps to Queen Jen get it right guess you guys will have to have another chipfest lol let know wen your ready to go against King Cutty (Elio) I heard you were talkin at a function and backed out ouch Sounds like all the royalty comes from our shop, What's my name KINGfish lol


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Wow lee u cry to much about weighted cars if you can't AFFORD it don't cry we worked on YOUR car and still u have no respect you know the Real hopping Queens are from our spot your lady wouldn't try to nose up to Rachel(pink stacklife cutty) and no one steps to Queen Jen get it right guess you guys will have to have another chipfest lol let know wen your ready to go against King Cutty (Elio) I heard you were talkin at a function and backed out ouch Sounds like all the royalty comes from our shop, What's my name KINGfish lol


 BOY YOU STUPID LOL A ANY WAY YOU GUYS GOT ANY CARS READY FOR NEXT SUNDAY OR ITS STILL IN THE MAKING JUST ASKING uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

I'm gonna hop the Regal for the very LAST time if there any doubt about who's king I'll be taking on ANY challengers so everybody gotta week then well I'm on vacation and everybody can Getta chance to play catchup I'll be ghost till may or June ,THAT IS ALL


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> I'm gonna hop the Regal for the very LAST time if there any doubt about who's king I'll be taking on ANY challengers so everybody gotta week then well I'm on vacation and everybody can Getta chance to play catchup I'll be ghost till may or June ,THAT IS ALL


WELL THERE IT IS YOU GUYS HEARD IT FIRST ON LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK SITE FIRST THE KINGFISH IS COMING TO SERVE WHO EVER FOR THE LAST TIME UNTIL MAY OR JUNE SO HERE,S YOUR CHANCE TO SERVE HIM OR GET SERVED WELL :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

7 DAYS LEFT UNTIL THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK AND KINGFISH SAID HE,S COMING TO SERVE WHO WANTS TO BE SERVED THIS IS YOUR LAST CHANCE TO SEE THE KINGFISH ABOUT ANYTHING uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Yup yup smiley family to me I won't miss it


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Yup yup smiley family to me I won't miss it


 SO IS THERE ANY ONE YOU WANT TO SHOW UP SO THAT YOU TO CAN NOSE UP BEFORE YOU PUT THE REGAL UP FOR THE WINTER WELL JUST ASKING PIMPIN CUZ IF SO I SAY JUST ASK THEM BY NAME ON HERE SO THAT THEY WILL NO :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

AND FOR THOSE WHO JUST WANT TO NO IT WILL NOT BE RAINING ON SUNDAY IN STOCKTON SO LET THE YEAR GET STARTED HERE IN STOCKTON uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WEATHER CHECK I DID IT ITS GO BE 65 AND SUNNY FOR SUNDAY AND TO ME THAT.S GOOD WEATHER TO BRING THOSE RIDERS OUT AND B B Q IN THE PARK IN STOCKTON WELL RIDERS LETS DO THE DAM THING YOU HEARD ME uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

5 DAYS LEFT UNTIL WE B B Q IN THE PARK FELLOWS uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

It's quiet in here ,too quiet


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Just weight haters don't hate up cuz u can't get your weight up!


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

S


KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> It's quiet in here ,too quiet


 I FEEL YOU KINGFISH ITS BEN KINDA QUIET SENTS THE SITE BEN UP BUT I GUEST WE WILL SEE WHY ITS SO QUIET COME JAN 29TH ITS 5 DAYS AWAY uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> It's quiet in here ,too quiet


 :dunno::dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

I GUEST THE VIEWS IS BETTER THAN THE REPLYS BUT THE REPLYS WOULD BE GOOD TO GO WITH THE VIEWS:dunno: SO CAN WE GET SOME REPLYS WITH THE VIEWS IM JUST ASKING IT WOULD BE NICE :dunno:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Get in where you fit in. all check out the pics on Monday


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

stacklifehydraulics said:


> Get in where you fit in. all check out the pics on Monday


 SO ARE YOU SHOWING UP OR JUST GO KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW uffin:


----------



## stacklifehydraulics (Jan 31, 2006)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> SO ARE YOU SHOWING UP OR JUST GO KEEP IT ON THE DOWN LOW uffin:


Turlock swap meet. besides I see cars every day


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

lord knows we,re all sick of my chipper lol


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Looks like good weather for sunday


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

TTT I support! -----> Also watcha! http://www.layitlow.com/forums/17-o...passes-all-comedy-oldies-concerts-2012-a.html


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> lord knows we,re all sick of my chipper lol


 THEY MITE BE TIRED OF YOU CHIPPING IN THERE ASS THATS ABOUT ALL LOL uffin:SO DONT STOP DOING WHAT YOU DO LOL


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> Looks like good weather for sunday


 TRUE THAT LOOKS GOOD ENOUGH FOR THOSE DROP LOW RIDERS TO COME OUT IF THEY ARE NOT IN THE LAB GETTING SOMETHING DONE TO THEM WHAT YOU THINK ROUGE DO YOU AGREE WELL :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

WELL WELL LOOK LIKE ITS GO BE SOME RIDERS COMING OUT OF MODESTO I JUST GOT WORD ON THAT uffin:


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

.T.T.T. :thumbsup:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

i mite go:biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Oso64 said:


> .T.T.T. :thumbsup:


 THATS RITE 4 DAYS LEFT YOU CAN HIT THE SWAP MEET SATURDAY AND CHILL IN THE PARK SUNDAY IN STOCKTON WHERE ITS GO BE CRACKING THE MOST FOR JAN 29TH AND THE WEATHER IS GO BE NICE :facepalm:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> THATS RITE SUNDAY IN STOCKTON WHERE ITS GO BE CRACKING THE MOST AND THE WEATHER IS GO BE SOO NICE ROGUE :facepalm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

I THOUGHT YOU NEW FAST LIFE MIKE uffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/630/l734.jpg

smiley ready to Q


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> http://img850.imageshack.us/img850/630/l734.jpg
> 
> smiley ready to Q


 DONT NEED TO THE SWAP MEET IS SATURDAY AND SUNDAY SO GO SATURDAY AND BE AT THE PARK SUNDAY AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE LOL :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THREE DAYS LEFT SO LETS MAKE IT HAPPEN FELLOW RIDERS uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

I JUST GOT WORD THOSE WICKED RIDERS FROM MODESTO ARE HITTING THE FREEWAY TO ROLE IN TO STOCKTON SUNDAY uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

AND WE GOT RIDERS COMING FROM TRACY LOOKS LIKE WE GO HAVE ONE GOOD ASS TURN OUT THE WEARTHER IS GO BE GOOD NO RAIN IN SITE uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> I JUST GOT WORD THOSE WICKED RIDERS FROM MODESTO ARE HITTING THE FREEWAY TO ROLE IN TO STOCKTON SUNDAY uffin:


YUP BUT ITZ .....WICKED RIDAZ....NOR CAL CAR CLUB....


----------



## Oso64 (May 14, 2010)

Smiley dont know how to spell. He only got to the 2nd grade :roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Oso64 said:


> Smiley dont know how to spell. He only got to the 2nd grade :roflmao::roflmao:


 STOP LYING I MADE IT TO THE FIRST FOOLuffin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> I DONT NEED TO GO TO THE SWAP MEET...PICK N PULL IS MY SPOT... SO GO SATURDAY AND BE AT THE PARK SUNDAY ..."AND THATS THE BOTTOM LINE CUZ STONE COLD SMILEY SAID SO" LOL :dunno:



:facepalm::rimshot: SEE U THER ROGUE


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> STOP LYING I MADE IT TO THE FIRST DAY FOOLuffin:



:biggrin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ALRITE ROUGE SEE YOU SUNDAY PIMPIN uffin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

:drama:

:thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

ncridahz said:


> View attachment 421528
> ill be waiting for you. smile now cry later :biggrin:


:drama:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

sounds like a fun day, i gotta get some of our guys there


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:rofl:


Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> STOP LYING I MADE IT TO THE FIRST FOOLuffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

One more day


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

My bad 25 hours


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

just got the word the homies from san jo are comin out :thumbsup:


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

View attachment 429058
CUTLUSS BAR B CUE....................GET THEMMM BONES .. ROOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

JUST ROLLIN WILL BE THERE TOMORROW SHINING LIKE ALWAYS! :rofl: ITS GOING TO BE A NICE DAY FULL OF SUNSHINE


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

singlegate said:


> sounds like a fun day, i gotta get some of our guys there


 THAT A WORK HAVE.NT SEEN YOU GUYS SENTS YOU GUYS PICNIC ROUGE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> just got the word the homies from san jo are comin out :thumbsup:
> View attachment 429021


 AND I NO THATS YOUR DOING IM NOT MAD LETS MAKE THIS GO DOWN uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

14 HOURS LEFT IF YOUR COUNTING UNTIL ITS GOING DOWN DOWN:dunno: DOWN uffin:uffin: IN STOCKTON ON A NICE SUNNY SUNDAY JUST B B QING AND CHILLING IN THE PARK AND SLAMMING BONES uffin:


----------



## PRODIGAL SON'S (Mar 2, 2011)

PRODIGAL SON'S CAR CLUB JUST MIGHT BE THERE TOMORROW........SO DON'T COUNT US OUT !!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

PRODIGAL SON'S said:


> PRODIGAL SON'S CAR CLUB JUST MIGHT BE THERE TOMORROW........SO DON'T COUNT US OUT !!!! :thumbsup:


 WELL MAKE IT HAPPEN MAN MAKE IT HAPPEN uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Still no takers talk was loud but so quiet now regal ready to go


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

Ive been on charge all week  snap, Crackle.and pop :bowrofl:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

ESSEX! COME GET UR KLOWN ON WITH ME!:rofl:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

ITS GOING DOWN AND THE CLOCK IS TICKING AND THE WEATHER IS GO BE 65 DEGREES AND SUNNY LIKE IT WAS TO DAY DAM IT WAS NICE AS HELL DROP TOPS AND HARD TOPS CHEVS REGALS CADIS CUTLESS AND WHAT EVER YOU LOW RIDE O DONT FOR GET THOSE TOWNCARS LETS SUIT UP AND SHOW UP FOR A SUNNY DAY IN THE PARK WITH THE B B Q PITS SMOKING uffin:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

to day is the day its here so lets do the dam thing uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> to day is the day its here so lets do the dam thing uffin:


 TTT IS ON uffin:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

C u in a couple of hours


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Jus got back awhile ago good good shit we see u guys in bout 4 to 5 mOnths new build happening now we broke gOod all good


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Jus got back awhile ago good good shit we see u guys in bout 4 to 5 mOnths new build happening now we broke gOod all good


 THANKS FOR COMING ROUGE THE NEXT ONE IS THE THIRD SUNDAY OF FEBRUARY WITCH IS FEBRUARY 19TH SO GET THOSE PITS READY TO COME BACK OUT IF IT DONT RAIN ITS GO BE THE 3RD SUNDAY OF EVERY MONTH ALL YEAR ROUND uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

I LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO DAY AND HOPE EVERYONE HAD A SAFE TRIP BACK HOME WITH NO CAR TROUBLE SEE EVERYONE NEXT MONTH ON FEBRUARY 19TH AT THE SAME PARK uffin:


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Had a good time. Nice seeing everyone.


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

want too say thanks too LUXURIOUS AND 101 RIDERS for comin out from the bay :thumbsup:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks bill jack for having me and the boys it was hella cool:h5:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

:thumbsup: not too many big wheelers for LOWRIDER Q in the park....i like it:biggrin:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :thumbsup: not too many big wheelers for LOWRIDER Q in the park....i like it:biggrin:


what up mike good seeing you you and your son nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boycot:thumbsup:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

billjack said:


> what up mike good seeing you you and your son nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boycot:thumbsup:


 IT WAS NICE TO SEE MIKE EVEN THO HE WASNT IN HIS CAR HE DID COME CANT ASK FOR MORE THAN THAT AND FOR THOSE WHO TOOK PICS CAN YOU POST WHAT YOU HAVE THANK YOU :thumbsup:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Luxurious took a few pikks


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

It was cool taking aride out to stockton when s the next BBQ well be back:nicoderm:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

Eric get off lil u have a rag too work on


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Dont trip Bill Jack were going to make sure that rag scrapes the fender uffin:


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Now thats how you do it in the streets


----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)




----------



## one4SJ (Jan 28, 2007)

well fellas these are some pikks I took hope you like them.
till next time keep those rides shinning:nicoderm:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THANKS FOR THE PICS LUX :thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Thanks to those who came out Lee Or Mr.Lethal and Mrs.Lethal were no shows big mouth NO balls well I'm out cars gettin sold you know green light for you riders lol well we brought it to the streets we WILL be BaCk new car new look thanks to all my peeps who support Kingfish the Regals time is over I retire as KING


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

NEWSTYLE 66 said:


> :thumbsup: not too many big wheelers for LOWRIDER Q in the park....i like it:biggrin:


:wave: ALMOST feel offended cus I was one of those "not too many big wheelers"... i guess next time i'll roll up in a TOYOTA like a true LOWRIDER:thumbsup:


----------



## billjack (Aug 24, 2004)

HRTBT65 said:


> :wave: ALMOST feel offended cus I was one of those "not too many big wheelers"... i guess next time i'll roll up in a TOYOTA like a true LOWRIDER:thumbsup:


Not a fan of cars with big wheels rich your car looks really nice with those wheels


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

LEAVE RITCH ALONE HE DID SHOW UP IN A CAR ONE CAR WAS.NT THERE CUZ ITS IN THE LAB THE OTHER ONE WAS.NT THERE CUZ ITS NOT REG BUT IT WAS AT THE PARK 2 WEEKS AGO WITH OUT REG IM JUST SAYING :dunno:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

I NO IF THE OTHER CAR WAS.NT IN THE LAB GETTING READY TO BUST ASS THIS YEAR IT WOULD HAVE BEEN THERE BUT THE OTHER ONE I DON.T NO WHY IT WAS,NT THERE :dunno:


----------



## HRTBT65 (Oct 5, 2007)

billjack said:


> Not a fan of cars with big wheels rich your car looks really nice with those wheels


THANKS BILL!! GOOD LOOKN OUT SMILEY! BUT IM JUST GIVING MIKE A HARD TIME CUS HE DIDNT SLIDE THRU IN THE ELCO... AND FOR SUM ODD REASON MY BIG WHEELER IS STILL A "LOWRIDER" TO THE WHITE MAN...:dunno: LOL


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

HRTBT65 said:


> THANKS BILL!! GOOD LOOKN OUT SMILEY! BUT IM JUST GIVING MIKE A HARD TIME CUS HE DIDNT SLIDE THRU IN THE ELCO... AND FOR SUM ODD REASON MY BIG WHEELER IS STILL A "LOWRIDER" TO THE WHITE MAN...:dunno: LOL


 LOL WELL HELL SLIDE THEM 14S OR 13S YOU ON HER THAT YOU GOT SITTING IN THE GARAGE AND SEE WHAT BE SAID NEXT TIME CUZ IM DOING IT AGAIN ON FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK AND I DECIDED TO KEEP IT AT OAK PARK ONCE A MONTH UNTIL THE END OF THE YEAR ASLONG AS THE WEARTHER LET ME DO IT uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOL WELL HELL SLIDE THEM 14S OR 13S YOU ON HER THAT YOU GOT SITTING IN THE GARAGE AND SEE WHAT BE SAID NEXT TIME CUZ IM DOING IT AGAIN ON FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK AND I DECIDED TO KEEP IT AT OAK PARK ONCE A MONTH UNTIL THE END OF THE YEAR ASLONG AS THE WEARTHER LET ME DO IT uffin:


 SO LETS GET READY TO DO THE DAM THING FEB 26TH SO PUT ON YOUR LIST TO BE AT OAK PARK ON THAT DATE uffin:


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

27 DAYS LEFT AND ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN AT OAK PARK IN [STOCKTON CA.] THE DATE IS FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 DETAILS AND DIRECTIONS TO BE POSTED SOON uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> 27 DAYS LEFT AND ITS GOING DOWN AGAIN AT OAK PARK IN [STOCKTON CA.] THE DATE IS FEBRUARY 26TH 2012 DETAILS AND DIRECTIONS TO BE POSTED SOON uffin:


WUTZ UP....WICKED RIDAZ HAD A GOOD TIME THERE.....WE SHOULD MAKE THE FEB ONE TOO.....YUP.....LOW N SLOW.....


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

Sinful Pleasures CC had a great time out there. See yall at the next Q on Feb.26th :thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SINFUL1 said:


> Sinful Pleasures CC had a great time out there. See yall at the next Q on Feb.26th :thumbsup:


NICE 65 CHEVY. WAGON....MY DAD HAD ONE BACK IN 1970....WHEN I SAW THAT IT BROUGHT BACK MEMORIES..LOL....WE USTO ALL PACK IN AND GO THE THE DRIVE IN


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> NICE 65 CHEVY. WAGON....MY DAD HAD ONE BACK IN 1970....WHEN I SAW THAT IT BROUGHT BACK MEMORIES..LOL....WE USTO ALL PACK IN AND GO THE THE DRIVE IN


 A JOHNNY ? DID YOU RIDE IN THE MIDDLE SEAT OR IN THE BACK LOL :dunno:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

HRTBT65 said:


> THANKS BILL!! GOOD LOOKN OUT SMILEY! BUT IM JUST GIVING MIKE A HARD TIME CUS HE DIDNT SLIDE THRU IN THE ELCO... AND FOR SUM ODD REASON MY BIG WHEELER IS STILL A "LOWRIDER" TO THE WHITE MAN...:dunno: LOL


u kno i give u a bad time for big wheels:biggrin:u and anthonys big wheelin asses are lowriders at heart...el co got no tags and hard to put 3 kids and my fat ass in the el co...and smiley no i wasnt rollin 2 weeks ago with no tags


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOL WELL HELL SLIDE THEM 14S OR 13S YOU ON HER THAT YOU GOT SITTING IN THE GARAGE AND SEE WHAT BE SAID NEXT TIME CUZ IM DOING IT AGAIN ON FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK AND I DECIDED TO KEEP IT AT OAK PARK ONCE A MONTH UNTIL THE END OF THE YEAR ASLONG AS THE WEARTHER LET ME DO IT uffin:


now its at oak park...thought u was gonna keep it at the o.g. park rogue


next time ima say my cars at macco gattin freshen up:biggrin:


----------



## NEWSTYLE 66 (Feb 16, 2007)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> I LIKE TO SAY THANKS TO EVERYONE WHO MADE IT OUT TO DAY AND HOPE EVERYONE HAD A SAFE TRIP BACK HOME WITH NO CAR TROUBLE SEE EVERYONE NEXT MONTH ON FEBRUARY 19TH AT THE SAME PARK uffin:



:biggrin:


billjack said:


> what up mike good seeing you you and your son nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo boycot:thumbsup:


:thumbsup:cant boycott only thing goin on in town



billjack said:


> Not a fan of cars with big wheels rich your car looks really nice with those wheels


:thumbsup:X's 2



Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> LOL WELL HELL SLIDE THEM 14S OR 13S YOU ON HER THAT YOU GOT SITTING IN THE GARAGE AND SEE WHAT BE SAID NEXT TIME CUZ IM DOING IT AGAIN ON FEB 26TH AT OAK PARK AND I DECIDED TO KEEP IT AT OAK PARK ONCE A MONTH UNTIL THE END OF THE YEAR ASLONG AS THE WEARTHER LET ME DO IT uffin:


:facepalm:feb 19th or 26th make ur mind up



Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> SO LETS GET READY TO DO THE DAM THING FEB 26TH SO PUT ON YOUR LIST TO BE AT OAK PARK ON THAT DATE uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> A JOHNNY ? DID YOU RIDE IN THE MIDDLE SEAT OR IN THE BACK LOL :dunno:


:roflmao:....NAW


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

A JOHNNY THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS THE NEW THREAD IS POSTED FOR THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK FEB 26TH ITS GO BE AT OAK PARK HERE IN STOCKTON AND THE DIRECTION ARE ALSO ON THERE I HOPE THE FOUNDER OF YOUR CLUB GET FEB 26TH OFF WORK SEE YOU RIDERS ON THE 26TH OF FEB uffin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Lay M Low 8 Chpts said:


> A JOHNNY THANKS FOR POSTING THE PICS THE NEW THREAD IS POSTED FOR THE LOW RIDER Q IN THE PARK FEB 26TH ITS GO BE AT OAK PARK HERE IN STOCKTON AND THE DIRECTION ARE ALSO ON THERE I HOPE THE FOUNDER OF YOUR CLUB GET FEB 26TH OFF WORK SEE YOU RIDERS ON THE 26TH OF FEB uffin:


:thumbsup:


----------



## First Place (Sep 25, 2010)

whats up come join Lay-M-Low Nor cal Oct 28th for the Newest Member of the Lay-M-Low Family Bday at jack Farrell Park In east palo Alto ca starts at 9am to 7pm bring your clean rides hot rides bikes what ever you bring is welcome we will have free food drinks music we will feed at 1pm on the dot so if your not there dont get mad at us the feed time is firm you dont have to bring anything Lay-M -Low got this and we are bringing out some new rides we have been working on for a few years so dont miss out hope to see you there even if your not in a club still come and if you feel like you super hot and have a daily driver that locks up 28 in the rear bring gbody mid size full size we can have some fun we will have our two new street hoppers out there and we dont what them to be lonely


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

First Place said:


> whats up come join Lay-M-Low Nor cal Oct 28th for the Newest Member of the Lay-M-Low Family Bday at jack Farrell Park In east palo Alto ca starts at 9am to 7pm bring your clean rides hot rides bikes what ever you bring is welcome we will have free food drinks music we will feed at 1pm on the dot so if your not there dont get mad at us the feed time is firm you dont have to bring anything Lay-M -Low got this and we are bringing out some new rides we have been working on for a few years so dont miss out hope to see you there even if your not in a club still come and if you feel like you super hot and have a daily driver that locks up 28 in the rear bring gbody mid size full size we can have some fun we will have our two new street hoppers out there and we dont what them to be lonely


 WOW LIKE THAT FIRST PLACE DONT WONT TO BE LONELY uffin:


----------

